

Ask HN: Must read non-programming computer science books? - anujkk

I'm not sure if title is correct but I'm seeking your recommendations for books on topics such as Machine Learning, Data Mining, Artificial Intelligence etc. Anything that can help me become better at programming and technology, anything that enables me do interesting things with data rather than creating regular CRUD web/mobile apps.<p>Topics that come to my mind are :<p>1) Machine Learning
2) Web Scraping/Crawlers
3) Artificial Intelligence
4) Data Mining
======
gmcabrita
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/3gu/the_best_textbooks_on_every_subj...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/3gu/the_best_textbooks_on_every_subject/)

